# terminology



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Whether the term "Chewie" is accepted as a term of endearment or a verbal slap in the face really depends on the archer.

It is a noun.

Chewie (chew-ee) noun.- an archer who plays the rubber deer game also known as 3D. The terms origin is not entirely known but most likely was coined as a reference to the tobacco chewing southern ******* archer and shortened to Chewie.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

The first use of the word...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=356475&highlight=chewie

Although, I do suspect that it had originated prior to that in the old chat.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> The first use of the word...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=356475&highlight=chewie
> 
> Although, I do suspect that it had originated prior to that in the old chat.


So, it was OBT who coined the phrase 'Chewie'?

Hmmmm, let me wipe the surprised look off my face.........:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and I didn't even have to click on the thread to know which one it was :chortle:

I remember last year on the Hill a guy was gonna shoot in my group and I looked at him and introduced myself....then looked at his quiver and saw Fatboys 

I said to Jarlicker and BHamlin...uh oh we get to take a Chewie up the Hill. He looked like I told him someone had just burnt down his house and ran off with his wife. 5 mins later he had found a new group....I guess he didn't know what a Chewie was :chortle:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Spoon13 said:


> Whether the term "Chewie" is accepted as a term of endearment or a verbal slap in the face really depends on the archer.
> 
> It is a noun.
> 
> Chewie (chew-ee) noun.- an archer who plays the rubber deer game also known as 3D. The terms origin is not entirely known but most likely was coined as a reference to the tobacco chewing southern ******* archer and shortened to Chewie.


So, if I heard you correctly there's a 50-50 chance Laura Francese would slap me across the cheek if I told her that she's is the hottest chewie this side of Saskatoon.
or
a greater than 69% chance I would be laughed off the mountain if I walked up to the Brown Hornet Nest (4-some) and greeted him with "You're looking rather chewie this morning sir."

just kidding...... thanks all for the vocabulary lesson.

:darkbeer:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

*chewie and ASA*

I shot with Dee the national director of the ASA and a FITA shooter/coach (JIm Pruitte) at Augusta last weekend. Jim made the comment if him shooting that one 3D tournament made him a "chewie". Dee, the national director, asked him what that meant, so Jim had to explain to the National Director of the chewie brotherhood what a chewie was. Kind of funny. BTW Jim is not a 3D shooter but had accompanied a young student of his a 15 year old girl. So as far as other disciplines doing well in 3d. Well, she has won 3 out of the 4 ASA's in womens open, and 2nd in the other. Jim was no slouch either and shot up both days. 16 up on the first day. So much for that idea about spotties can't handle 3D.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

feildfool said:


> So, if I heard you correctly there's a 50-50 chance Laura Francese would slap me across the cheek if I told her that she's is the hottest chewie this side of Saskatoon.


Yeah, but there's a 100% chance you would like it


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

bclowman said:


> I shot with Dee the national director of the ASA and a FITA shooter/coach (JIm Pruitte) at Augusta last weekend. Jim made the comment if him shooting that one 3D tournament made him a "chewie". Dee, the national director, asked him what that meant, so Jim had to explain to the National Director of the chewie brotherhood what a chewie was. Kind of funny. BTW Jim is not a 3D shooter but had accompanied a young student of his a 15 year old girl. So as far as other disciplines doing well in 3d. Well, she has won 3 out of the 4 ASA's in womens open, and 2nd in the other. Jim was no slouch either and shot up both days. 16 up on the first day. So much for that idea about spotties can't handle 3D.


Dee's my coach. Don't tell anybody, but he's pushing me to keep shooting spots because it's making me a better archer than 3D was..... :secret:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

JayMc said:


> Dee's my coach. Don't tell anybody, but he's pushing me to keep shooting spots because it's making me a better archer than 3D was..... :secret:


Dee was a blast to shoot with. He talked about his "kids" all weekend. You can tell that is his passion. It was nice to see that he is very much into all areas of archery. I was very fortunate to have had the opportunity to shoot with them. I myself will be working with Jim in a few weeks. Its a long drive down there to get coached, but when you see the caliber of shooters he's putting out it will be well worth it. Another one of his young shooters shot at the state NFAA vegas round back in Febuary and slaughtered our state record. I think he was 17. His daughter competes nationaly and internationaly also and wins a ton of them.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

bclowman said:


> Dee was a blast to shoot with. He talked about his "kids" all weekend. You can tell that is his passion. It was nice to see that he is very much into all areas of archery. I was very fortunate to have had the opportunity to shoot with them. I myself will be working with Jim in a few weeks. Its a long drive down there to get coached, but when you see the caliber of shooters he's putting out it will be well worth it. Another one of his young shooters shot at the state NFAA vegas round back in Febuary and slaughtered our state record. I think he was 17. His daughter competes nationaly and internationaly also and wins a ton of them.


I keep telling him if he'll clean up his language I'll let him coach my three kids 

Actually, we'll be over there for a bit tomorrow at some point. He puts up a tough military shell, but he loves teaching kids :darkbeer:

I can't believe he didn't know what a chewie was


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

feildfool said:


> So, if I heard you correctly there's a 50-50 chance Laura Francese would slap me across the cheek if I told her that she's is the hottest chewie this side of Saskatoon.
> or
> a greater than 69% chance I would be laughed off the mountain if I walked up to the Brown Hornet Nest (4-some) and greeted him with "You're looking rather chewie this morning sir."
> 
> ...


You are correct.



JayMc said:


> Yeah, but there's a 100% chance you would like it


You are also correct.:shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

That right there was an entertaining thread...

Funny thing is...it was a chewie who did the answering..., or are you fully converted out of your chewie tendencies now spoon :noidea:...I guess I won't really believe it until I see your arrows sporting something other than Blazers or Mini-blazers...:darkbeer::tongue:

Quite a good definition BTW...:rofl:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

bclowman said:


> I shot with Dee the national director of the ASA and a FITA shooter/coach (JIm Pruitte) at Augusta last weekend. Jim made the comment if him shooting that one 3D tournament made him a "chewie". Dee, the national director, asked him what that meant, so Jim had to explain to the National Director of the chewie brotherhood what a chewie was. Kind of funny. BTW Jim is not a 3D shooter but had accompanied a young student of his a 15 year old girl. So as far as other disciplines doing well in 3d. Well, she has won 3 out of the 4 ASA's in womens open, and 2nd in the other. Jim was no slouch either and shot up both days. 16 up on the first day. So much for that idea about spotties can't handle 3D.


Classic...Jim is a pretty good guy...never met Dee...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> That right there was an entertaining thread...
> 
> Funny thing is...it was a chewie who did the answering..., or are you fully converted out of your chewie tendencies now spoon :noidea:...I guess I won't really believe it until I see your arrows sporting something other than Blazers or Mini-blazers...:darkbeer::tongue:
> 
> Quite a good definition BTW...:rofl:


In due time Sarge, in due time (Only because I don't have time refletch arrow).

I am no longer a full time chewie. I do still display some chewie tendencies ( I went to ASA Florida and have 2 more 3D shoots on the schedule) but have started down the path to becoming a Spottie.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Spoon13 said:


> In due time Sarge, in due time (Only because I don't have time refletch arrow).
> 
> I am no longer a full time chewie. I do still display some chewie tendencies ( I went to ASA Florida and have 2 more 3D shoots on the schedule) but have started down the path to becoming a Spottie.



I get the impression that chewie's carry a particular type of arrow and/or fletching in their quiver that are shot in 3-D that aren't typically found at Field events? Or am I reading more into the definition than is there?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

feildfool said:


> I get the impression that chewie's carry a particular type of arrow and/or fletching in their quiver that are shot in 3-D that aren't typically found at Field events? Or am I reading more into the definition than is there?


Its the archer's version of profiling...

If you pull into the parking lot of an unknown shoot and see lifted pickups with confederate flags and giant mud tires you can be pretty sure what kind you're at.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> Its the archer's version of profiling...
> 
> If you pull into the parking lot of an unknown shoot and see lifted pickups with confederate flags and giant mud tires you can be pretty sure what kind you're at.


And don't forget the "truck testicles" hanging from the trailer hitch.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

feildfool said:


> I get the impression that chewie's carry a particular type of arrow and/or fletching in their quiver that are shot in 3-D that aren't typically found at Field events? Or am I reading more into the definition than is there?


No that is correct. Chewies tend to use vanes from Bohning. Blazers usually. Guilty as charged. My ACCs have Mini Blazers. But they work and work well.



pragmatic_lee said:


> And don't forget the "truck testicles" hanging from the trailer hitch.


I've tried to figure out a way to get some of those on my Grand Prix. Not much luck as of yet.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I've tried to figure out a way to get some of those on my Grand Prix. Not much luck as of yet.:wink:


I've considered putting a set on my Scion, but if it wasn't a COLD day, they would drag the ground. :mg:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've considered putting a set on my Scion, but if it wasn't a COLD day, they would drag the ground. :mg:


Same problem with the Pontiac. Nothing worse than road rash on your :mg::shade:.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*caveat: I'm only kidding about the "high society" reference*

Admittedly, I'm a little slow but I think I understand.....

Despite the obvious similarities between 3-D and Field, 3-D is more attune to attract a different crowd than the high society types who shoot Field, no?

Is there an endearing term for the 3-Der who shoots x10's and spinwings?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

feildfool said:


> Admittedly, I'm a little slow but I think I understand.....
> 
> Despite the obvious similarities between 3-D and Field, 3-D is more attune to attract a different crowd than the high society types who shoot Field, no?
> 
> ...


You seem to be getting it pretty good though.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

feildfool said:


> Admittedly, I'm a little slow but I think I understand.....
> 
> Despite the obvious similarities between 3-D and Field, 3-D is more attune to attract a different crowd than the high society types who shoot Field, no?
> 
> Is there an endearing term for the 3-Der who shoots x10's and spinwings?


Maybe: "wannabe" :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Maybe: "wannabe" :shade:


Only 3Der I can think of that even has X10s is Trail. And he don't bring them out for rubber deer.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Only 3Der I can think of that even has X10s is Trail. And he don't bring them out for rubber deer.


I think I misread the question. Understand now and NON-EXISTENT is probably correct.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

feildfool said:


> ...Is there an endearing term for the 3-Der who shoots x10's and spinwings?


Only term they'd get called around here is dumb a55.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Man.. I sure am glad I never shot any 3D.. :mg: :chimpeep:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Only 3Der I can think of that even has X10s is Trail. And he don't bring them out for rubber deer.


Chance won IBO Worlds with X10's last year.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JPE said:


> Chance won IBO Worlds with X10's last year.


Well we are up to 2.

Personally I think Pro's should be excluded from the search anyway as many of them shoot multiple venues. 

The average Joe shooter isn't going to a 3D shoot with X10s in the chair.


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Gotta say that i had X10s in the stool at Paris this year. Now I am a died in the wool spottie but the wife is a closet chewie so I have to make her happy. With the wind i thought it might help me LOL. Its tough to play so many games.
chris


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And don't forget the "truck testicles" hanging from the trailer hitch.



Oh my goodness, I thought you guys were just pulling my leg - they're for real. 
http://www.truck-nuts.com/index.html


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

feildfool said:


> Oh my goodness, I thought you guys were just pulling my leg - they're for real.


You drive a mini van don't you.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> You drive a mini van don't you.


They got lil ones too for them.. :nod: :lol:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> They got lil ones too for them.. :nod: :lol:


I don't see why. :dontknow:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> They got lil ones too for them.. :nod: :lol:


I have not seen those, seen plenty with bras on though.

Fieldfool....what kind of shoot would you be at if you pulled into the parking lot full of minivans, folks setting up awnings, unloading coolers of mineral water and lawn furniture, $2000 spotting scopes, $2,000 bows, and $1,000 quivers?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> I have not seen those, seen plenty with bras on though.
> 
> Fieldfool....what kind of shoot would you be at if you pulled into the parking lot full of minivans, folks setting up awnings, unloading coolers of mineral water and lawn furniture, $2000 spotting scopes, $2,000 bows, and $1,000 quivers?


Ooo. Oooo. I know, I know. Pick me, pick me!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Ooo. Oooo. I know, I know. Pick me, pick me!!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Bobmuley said:


> You drive a mini van don't you.


Errrrrrrrr.........yes............ BUT it's raised off the ground about 3 feet, with nobby off-road tires, and yes I am sporting a 9 foot Confederate flag mounted on the trailer hitch just above my auto sack.

:dancing::banana:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

feildfool said:


> Errrrrrrrr.........yes............ BUT it's raised off the ground about 3 feet, with nobby off-road tires, and yes I am sporting a 9 foot Confederate flag mounted on the trailer hitch just above my auto sack.
> 
> :dancing::banana:


Hmmm.. that surely goes against normal archery style/vehicle classifications... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Bobmuley said:


> I have not seen those, seen plenty with bras on though.
> 
> Fieldfool....what kind of shoot would you be at if you pulled into the parking lot full of minivans, folks setting up awnings, unloading coolers of mineral water and lawn furniture, $2000 spotting scopes, $2,000 bows, and $1,000 quivers?


How do you carry all that stuff through the woods on a field course? - jk

Actually, we have a SUV just like 93% of the population. We're just a little wet behind the ears when it comes to competition and archery terms. But coming up to speed quickly as I now have chewie and auto-sacks in my vocabulary.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

dont forget, they have target cards to show em where to shoot.

if it's to 'simulate hunting', dont all animals have the vitals in the same spot no matter where you go? just askin :noidea:


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

JPE said:


> Chance won IBO Worlds with X10's last year.


If I'm not mistaken Cuz won florida ASA with X10's this year.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the K50. it's known distance so his accomplishment and skill doesnt mean much to the rank and file of the foam huffers. remember, it cannot be known distance, anyone can shoot good if you know the distance......atleast thats what the hardcore foamheads say.

of course i dont see em beating a path to shoot the FITA *UNKNOWN* field rounds.





subconsciously said:


> If I'm not mistaken Cuz won florida ASA with X10's this year.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I shot in the K45 class in Augusta and there were alot of skinnies in that class. x10's, ACE's,ACC's,ACG's. I had the fattest shaft by far in my group shooting x7 2312's. Of course alot of guys don't consider the K-classes true 3D. They consider it spottie territory.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

FitaX10 said:


> Gotta say that i had X10s in the stool....


Please excuse my ignorance again, but what does "X10's in the stool" mean?

I don't know how painful it is to pass a gallstone but X10's sound excruciatingly more painful - but hey what do I know.:embara:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

alot of guys use light weight dove stools or such with tubes on each side to hold arrows. Check out lacaster online to see an example. These are used in place of a quiver. Very popular among chewies.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> I have not seen those, seen plenty with bras on though.
> 
> Fieldfool....what kind of shoot would you be at if you pulled into the parking lot full of minivans, folks setting up awnings, unloading coolers of mineral water and lawn furniture, $2000 spotting scopes, $2,000 bows, and $1,000 quivers?


Don't forget the bucket hats...

This thread keeps getting better and better :chortle:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

bclowman said:


> alot of guys use light weight dove stools or such with tubes on each side to hold arrows. Check out lacaster online to see an example. These are used in place of a quiver. Very popular among chewies.


Yeah.....and if you are good enough, you will have some poor sap shielding the sun from you with an umbrella. After the shot you slap your pro pod on the bottom limb of your monster/x force/afterburner and fall back into your nifty little stool and glass the animal telling all those with ears "that'd be a good shoot on a REAL deer.":darkbeer:

As an aside......I can't believe some of you have never seen the Truck Nutz? They put 'em on police cars even here in Kentucky. :chortle:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> Yeah.....and if you are good enough, you will have some *1)*poor sap shielding the sun from you with an umbrella. After the shot you slap your pro pod on the bottom limb of your *2*monster/x force/afterburner and fall back into your nifty little stool and glass the animal telling all those with ears*3* "that'd be a good shoot on a REAL deer.":darkbeer:
> 
> As an aside......I can't believe some of you have never seen the Truck Nutz? They put 'em on police cars even here in Kentucky. :chortle:


1)- Aka an umbie...also used for wind purposes...you must have a following to be get an umbie shot...

2)- You forgot Blowtech and all the flavors of the day- Elite, Strother (if they even exist), New breed, Athens...

3)- That's called rationalization...best one I heard yet...when a guy had just pinwheeled the animal right behind the liver..."Musta' misjudged the yardage (he hit 6" left), but that would be a good shot on a real deer..."

But lets not let this thread go this way anymore...:embara: Sorry I contributed...


----------

